# Avatar: The Walls [Choose Your Own Adventure]



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

*THE WALLS*

*CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE*












_?Every ten thousand years when the planets align,  an event known as the Harmonic Convergence, the two spirit portals in the North and South Poles overlap. During this event, Raava and Vaatu must engage in a battle that will determine the fate of the world. However, after Raava merged with Wan, creating the Avatar Spirit, it was the Avatar who must battle Vaatu. During the most recent Harmonic Convergence, just under a hundred years ago, Korra engaged Vaatu? and lost. Vaatu, the Spirit of Chaos and Darkness, was free to engulf the world in darkness. Only Ba Sing Se stands defiant, constantly under siege by a horde of dark spirits, but for how long can it keep fighting before it too succumbs to the forces of darkness???_


*Spoiler*: _THE PREMISE_ 




This section explain the premise of the story. Minor spoilers will follow, so if you want to be surprised then skip this section.


*Spoiler*: _MINOR SPOILERS_ 




Thematically, this game will be something similar to Attack on Titan. The easiest way to explain this would be to think of Attack on Titan and then replace the Walls with those of Ba Sing Se. Then add an element of post-apocalyptic fantasy. The protagonist will be fighting dark spirits controlled Vaatu, the Spirit of Chaos and Darkness, journeying beyond the walls to discover the fate of Avatar Korra and quell the dark spirit invasion. Another way to think of this would be to imagine the Avatar World. Then blanket in dark spirits and destruction. You will play as a protagonist whose vital statistics have yet to be determined. You have recently joined something reminiscent of the Survey Corps or the Military Police, headed by the Order of the White Lotus, whose mission is to protect humanity from the dark spirits. At the beginning of the game, you will be free to determine your gender, your element, and anything else that might be vital to the story, as well as the direction that you go, specifically where you travel and what you do.






Welcome to the Avatar Choose Your Own Adventure (CYOA)! For those of you who don't know, a CYOA is a game where you, the reader, can determine the actions and reactions of the protagonist, based on a preset number of choices presented at the end of each post. There is no registration. You can play at anytime, jumping in at any point you want.

*HOW TO PLAY*​


			
				How To Play said:
			
		

> I provide the scenario and a number of choices.
> You vote for which choice you want to happen.
> Once three people vote for an action, I will make that action happen.
> Like the Avatar Cycle, we will begin anew. You receive a new scenario and another vote to cast.
> The story will ultimately progress based on your choices.



I reserve the right to change this at any time. In particularly, I may advance the story with fewer than three votes if we have a slow day. I may also run "Sudden Death" or "Solo Round" scenarios where one vote determines the next course of action. Inversely, a major decision may require more than three posts. All of these should be few and far between, however.

Be aware that death is a possibility here. That isn?t necessarily game over. If the protagonist dies, then we may switch to another party member or create another character entirely. We?ll burn that bridge when we come to it, however.

*THE RULES*​


			
				The Rules said:
			
		

> Anyone and everyone can play.
> Unless they get kicked out.
> I will be the sole provider of the story.
> I will also be the one to provide the choices.
> ...



*THE STORY THUS FAR*​
The following is a summary of every major event that has happened so far and will be updated as frequently as possible. If you miss an update (or several) but still want to participate in the game, refer here for an overview of what you missed. Not all details will be shared, so you may miss out on information that, while important, isn't vital to the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 




We follow the adventures of a gifted firebender named Yakedo. This young man has recently become an _Apprentice_ to the Order of the White Lotus and has chosen to join the Lotus Assault Force, dedicated to reversing the dark spirit invasion of the Earth Kingdom. Soon, Yakedo will set out beyond the Outer Walls of Ba Sing Se for the first time?




*TABLE OF CONTENTS*

*BOOK 1:* The Three Pure Ones



​
Expect an update at least once a day. Every update will be posted in the thread and then link to this post shortly thereafter.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 25, 2014)

How da fuck do we fight spirits that can solo Avatar state Korra?

Also since this seems to be AU canon I vote whatever options that allows us to find Asami and marry her.


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

Asami is most likely in the ground by now.

And yes, actually fighting the spirits poses quite the problem, doesn't it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2014)

I vote that the protagonist goes to a bar and gets suitably smashed.


----------



## Advocate (Jul 25, 2014)

I vote to name the protagonist "Alexander Fortis".

EDIT: He's a honkbender.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

*VOTING:*[that the protagonist is a drunken master aka.]
Jackie chan drunken airbender master


BringerOfChaos said:


> How da fuck do we fight spirits that can solo Avatar state Korra?


By using ones brain and thinking skills.


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

*THE WALLS*

*CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE*

*BOOK 1:* The Three Pure Ones

*CHAPTER 1:* The Calm Before the Storm










​
An overcast sky, they told you that a storm was coming and that it would be best to stay indoors, but your commander decidedly ignored that advice. He told you that the dark spirits didn?t care what the weather was like. They would attack, rain, sleet, or snow, and subsequently, it was your duty to be ready, regardless of the weather condition. Thus, you stand with your troop in one of seveal straight rows, side-by-side with your fellow recruits, all of you wearing the same blue White Lotus robes minus the cowl which was reserved for full-fledged members. Your commander walks by, inspecting the lot of you, mumbling to himself and then wiping his brow. You get the impression that he isn?t particularly happy with what he sees, but nevertheless?

?Today is the day.? He states. ?Today you graduate and become full-fledged members of the Order of White Lotus. It has been a difficult journey. Most simply aren?t cut out for what it means to be a member of this order. Many of your fellow recruits didn?t make it. Some simply couldn?t handle the pressure and went home. Others preserved but just didn?t have what it takes. You, on the other hand, you pushed through. You have proven to humanity that you are what they need, that you are among those who should stand between them and the dark spirits.?

He stops, staring at you and your fellow recruits. You have no idea what he is thinking, but whatever it was, it doesn't look good. Though, you recall that Commander Cupun _always_ looked that way. He seemed to have a permanent frown fixed on his face, so much so that it drooped down, the weight of those fleshy wrinkles pushing down on his sun-baked flesh probably adding an additional five pounds to his head. A man of many years, his hair had long since turned white, and his hairline was descending further and further back as the months rolled by. One could almost sympathize with him, imagining him as once being a proud waterbender, a defender of humanity, long out of his prime, unable to continue fighting due to a combination of age and a crippling injury that made him lame in one leg.


*Spoiler*: _From the Library of Wan Shi Tong_ 




Since the Harmonic Convergence, the Order of the White Lotus has reorganized itself to meet the demands of governing what is essentially a military state. At the head of the White Lotus are the Grand Lotuses. Beneath them are the Lotuses and, finally, the Apprentices. Each rank is divided into a number of degrees such that the higher the degree, the higher-ranking the member. For instance, a Lotus, First Degree, is the most junior of all Lotuses, whereas a Lotus, Third Degree, is often designated as a commander, leading his or her squad on missions. It is unknown how many of each rank there are, as the White Lotus does not make this public. However, it?s estimated that there are a handful of Grand Lotuses, dozens of Lotuses, and a few hundred Apprentices across the entirety of Ba Sing Se, though, some scholars have revised this estimate by a couple orders of magnitude.

It is customary to simply refer to a higher-ranking member of the order as "Commander" and, rarely, by their title.




?As you know,? Commander Cupun explains, ?Lotus Squads are organized into four-man cells, usually three benders and a non-bender but sometimes benders of all four elements. You have spent months training alongside your fellow benders and non-benders, learning how to combat the dark spirits that infest this world, and it?s finally time for you to join a squad and make a difference. Some of you will become part of the White Lotus Assault Force while others will remain behind in Ba Sing Se as part of the White Lotus Defense Force. It should go without saying that the latter is reserved for only the top graduates, mostly because it?s what they choose. Not in the last twenty years have our top graduates chosen to become members of the Assault Force, and for good reason??

?The mortality rate is over seventy-five percent.? He goes on. ?Meaning, every time a four-man squad journeys beyond the Outer Wall, only one of them returns.?

As if on cue, lightning flashes in the distance, and a thunderous echo can be heard a couple seconds later. You see storm clouds gathering on the horizon, and the wind begins to pick up, causing your robes to flutter in the breeze. As per tradition, White Lotus squads meet atop the Outer and Inner Walls. The rank-and-file faces the outside world, the land beyond the city, and stared at the dark spirits ravaging the land, clawing at the wall just a hundred meters below while the commander barked orders. Any individual member of that line could see the monsters down there, like tiny little ants traversing the countryside, on the prowl for anyone or anything that they could turn into a bloody mess of fluids splattered across the now lifeless, barren wasteland that was the world beyond Ba Sing Se.

Today is no different. You see before you a storm brewing in the distance as dark spirits the land beyond the walls, some even flying about, circling the perimeter of the wall, unable to break through the invisible barrier that separates humanity from its untimely doom at the hands of the forces of darkness.

All that stands between the dark spirits and the destruction of mankind, as you were often told, is the Order of the White Lotus and the Lotus Field erected by Grand Lotus Akash. Many years ago, the White Lotus organized a resistance to Vaatu, the Spirit of Chaos and Darkness, sacrificing themselves as refugees fled beyond the walls of Ba Sing Se. Then, when the city was met with over two hundred times more refugees than it could handle, it shut itself off from the world. The Grand Masters of the Order of the White Lotus summoned the fractured soul of Raava, the Spirit of Peace and Light, and at the command of Grand Lotus Akash, infused her power within the walls, creating an impenetrable barrier that  repels dark spirits and prevents Vaatu from entering Ba Sing Se.

_*BA-BOOOOOM!*_

Lightning strikes in the distance, and the vibration reverberates up the wall. You feel that vibration shake the very foundation of the wall, and you stumble. For a moment, you think that you might lose your balance. Perhaps it's your nerves. Have you been sleeping right? Is the anticipation of become a full-fledged member of the White Lotus finally getting to you? After months of rigorous training, from dusk til dawn, you are finally graduating. In any case, you quickly regain your composure before Commander Cupun catches you?

?We will be staying at the barracks here at Post Forty-Four on the Outer Wall.? Commander Cupun continues. ?To the right, you will find Commander Chaman, and to your left, you will find Commander Yeshe. The young men will go to the right with Commander Chaman, and he will see you to your quarters. The young woman will follow Commander Yeshe to the left, and she will do the same.?

?Once you settle in, we will initiate you into the order.? He goes on. ?Afterwards, you may have the rest of the night to do as you please but will nevertheless be expected to be up and ready at dawn tomorrow morning for your first mission. Should there be any questions, please designate them to your respective commander.?

?Dismissed.? He concludes.

*What will you do?*

>Go right.
>Go left.


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Jackie chan drunken airbender master


This is something I can get behind.


----------



## Redblood (Jul 25, 2014)

Ah! This should be VERY interesting! Let's start things off then, shall we?

*VOTING:* Go Left.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

*VOTING:*[go right]
Never go left man


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2014)

*VOTING:* Go right.


----------



## Advocate (Jul 25, 2014)

Alexander Fortis is uncomfortable with women. *VOTING:* Go right.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow, that was actually a clever way to decide the protagonist's gender. If you go right it's a male, and if you go left it's a female.

Island always writes for female characters, so let's throw him out of his element 

*Voting: Go right*


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

*THE WALLS*

*CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE*

*BOOK 1:* The Three Pure Ones

*CHAPTER 2:* The Road Not Taken










​
Naturally, you go right to where Commander Chaman is standing. A burly man, at least a couple heads taller than yourself and twice your weight, you remember him from training. He has a long brown beard and weathered skin, resembling something more of a mountain man than a soldier. You recall him being a native to the Earth Kingdom, also an earthbender, though, you?ve never actually seen him earthbend. According to him, raw physical might is what wins the day and that earthbending is supplementary. Probably why he isn?t in charge of training earthbenders, you muse, but regardless?

?Hey,? somebody calls out to you, ?Long time, no chat.?

A young man named Katsu, a firebender, you recall seeing him around camp, though you never really conversed with him much. He seemed friendly enough, but he just wasn?t the sort that you wanted to be associating with. It wasn?t that there was anything wrong with him, just that he wasn?t well liked. He was tall and skinny with a long pencil neck. He breathed deeply and heavily, and he wasn?t all that good at, well, much of anything. He just barely passed basic training, and he wasn?t all that intelligent. Still, you got the impression that he meant well, which was enough for you to turn around and greet him with a faint smile and a wave.

?You?re that guy from, uh?? he tries to place you, ?Camp, uh???

You think back to your first day, arriving at the White Lotus Headquarters and then being shipped off to training. Each season, new recruits gather at the White Lotus Headquarters in the Middle Ring. Then they are divided into groups based on their element and sent off to specialized camps. The earthbenders went to Camp Kyoshi, the firebenders to Camp Roku, the airbenders to Camp Aang, and the waterbenders to Camp Korra. Of course, non-benders were sent off to Camp Sokka where they would take on a specialty, usually either a martial art or proficiency with some kind of weapon.

*How do you answer?*

>I went to Camp Kyoshi.
>I was at Camp Roku? with you.
>I went to Camp Aang.
>I went to Camp Korra.
>Camp Sokka, represent.
>Fuck this noise. (Element chosen at random.)


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Island always writes for female characters, so let's throw him out of his element


I see what you did there.

You should read my Nashi posts in Rotting Leaves though. They're decent, I think.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

*VOTE*:[>I went to Camp Aang.]


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

What the hell. You answered that _really_ fast.


----------



## Redblood (Jul 25, 2014)

*VOTE:*[>I went to Camp Kyoshi.]

Earthbenders FTW.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 25, 2014)

I find camp Korra funny because that's literally her least used element 

@Island Who's Nashi 

As for my vote... Uhhh

Definitely deciding between air and earth...

Kyoshi>>>> Aang

Playing a nonbender sounds tempting too... 

 I can't decide. So umm...

*Fuck this noise*


----------



## Advocate (Jul 25, 2014)

*VOTING:* Alexander Fortis went to Camp Goku, I mean Roku. There he learned how to set himself on fire by accident.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2014)

Alexander Fortis uses no elements.

He uses only his swords. *VOTING:* Camp Sokka, represent.


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

Right now, we're:

Earth ? 1
Fire ? 1
Air ? 1
Water ? 0
Non-Bending ? 1
Random - 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

if random picks water... Just be the avatar


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 25, 2014)

Camp Roku, yo


----------



## Bringer (Jul 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> By* the power of PIS*




Fixed.

No strategy will beat a foe that avatar state couldn't handle.


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> No strategy will beat a foe that avatar state couldn't handle.


Korra tried to overpower the dark spirits, which is where she went wrong. The cleansing techniques, however, proved effective in stopping them. Conceivably, a team could trap a dark spirit and then purify it.

It's also possible for there to be other cleansing techniques. It was never stated whether or not the other elements (especially air) was capable of cleansing spirits, but given the nature of what bending is, the manipulation of chi, it's conceivable that they too could cleanse spirits with the right technique.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 25, 2014)

Vote Camp Roku


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 25, 2014)

Qing knowing the score, as per usual

A vote for Camp Roku is a vote for quality

And fire, lots of fire


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

Well looks like fire wins. Was hoping for the ability to redirect lightning from a distance with ionized air.
Earth is lousy in that lightning still kills you.


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

Firebending it is.

Don't worry, Unlosing Ranger. We can still have an alcoholic character, albeit a firebending one.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2014)

Frick. I wanted Camp Sokka. 

Also, SnK much?


----------



## Bringer (Jul 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Frick. I wanted Camp Sokka.
> 
> Also, SnK much?



Your deduction skills are impressive.



> Thematically, this game will be something similar to Attack on Titan. The easiest way to explain this would be to think of Attack on Titan and then replace the Walls with those of Ba Sing Se. Then add an element of post-apocalyptic fantasy.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a disciple of Holmes himself.


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

One more update for tonight coming soon-ish.


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

*THE WALLS*

*CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE*

*BOOK 1:* The Three Pure Ones

*CHAPTER 3:* My Name is What?










​
“Oh. Right.” Katsu realizes. “We were at the same camp.”

“Yeah…” He turns a deep red and laughs awkwardly. “I forgot.”

A gifted firebender, you are supposedly the descendent of a great general from the Hundred Year War and then another who sacrificed himself to assist in the evacuation of the Fire Nation shortly after the devastation of the United Forces Second and Third Fleets in the aftermath of the Harmonic Convergence. The circumstances surrounding your birth, your childhood, or anything else about you, however, is irrelevant. Who you are is defined not by who your parents are or where you grew up but by your actions. You are here now, and regardless of what your ancestors may or may not have done, your destiny is your own to forge. Though, you might want to remember that your father had a bit of an alcohol problem, so staying away from drinks may be wise.

You turn your attention away from Katsu and to Commander Chaman. Your fellow graduates have gathered around him, watching him as he produces a scroll from his pocket, cutting the string that keeps it together and allows it to unwind in front of him. He speaks in an unnaturally rough voice, at least a couple octaves lower than your own, “Here’s what’s going to happen, gentlemen. We’re going to do a roll call. Then, once everyone is accounted for, we’re going to head down to the barracks. Then, it’s time for initiation. After initiation, you get to pick where you want to go in order of rank. The highest ranking graduates get first choice, all the way down the list to the poor son of a bitch who's dead last.”

You see Katsu grimace slightly, and you become suspicious that _he_ may be the lowest-ranking in your graduating class.

Nevertheless, Commander Chaman begins barking off names.

*Which one do you answer to?*

>Haruki
>Kohaku
>Takumi
>Yakedo


----------



## Redblood (Jul 25, 2014)

*VOTE:*[>Kohaku]

That name sounds the coolest, IMO.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

*VOTE:*[>Yakedo]
Yakedo = burn


----------



## Advocate (Jul 25, 2014)

*VOTING:* Alekusando

(Or Yakedo, whatever.)


----------



## Bringer (Jul 25, 2014)

*Vote:* Haruki, which means "clear up", "sun", "sunlight", "radiance", "shine", and "life."

A fitting name for someone who's gonna save the world


----------



## Bringer (Jul 26, 2014)

It'd be cool to see some various specialized benders in this. Gives us more strategy. 

Like we have

Water(Ice, healing)
Plant bending
Bloodbending
Water spirit cleansing technique

Earth
Seismic sense
Sand bending
Metal bending
Magma bending

Fire
Lightning generation
Combustion
Lightning redirection
Energy reading


Air
Astral Projection
Cloud manipulation(Aang controlled a cloud to cloak appa)


Also I better see some sound bending from air benders... That should've been the subset instead of astral projection IMO

And I better see some earth benders flying on rocks


----------



## Island (Jul 26, 2014)

This would be dependent on your party members, I'd imagine. Find some people who manipulate the elements that you want and recruit them. If we do a regular four-man cell, which is coincidentally a traditional fantasy party of four, we'd most likely have one of each element assuming you can find an airbender which, as per canon, are still less common than the other kinds of benders.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 26, 2014)

So we get to choose who we recruit?

Also the white lotus should all have a animal they ride on, just like in Attack On Titan they ride horses


----------



## Island (Jul 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> So we get to choose who we recruit?


Of course.

"Hey, can I come with you?"

"No, fuck off."


----------



## Fedster (Jul 26, 2014)

*VOTING:* Kohaku because it sounds like you're going to spit on someone, and I think that goes with the character.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Vote:* Haruki, which means "clear up", "sun", "sunlight", "radiance", "shine", and "life."
> 
> A fitting name for someone who's gonna save the world



sounds like it's for wimps 

voting for Yakedo


----------



## Island (Jul 26, 2014)

*THE WALLS*

*CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE*

*BOOK 1:* The Three Pure Ones

*CHAPTER 4:* The Crossroads










​
Naturally, you answer to Yakedo.

Because that?s your name.

When Commander Chaman finishes roll call, he beckons for you and your fellow graduates to follow. Presumably, you are headed to Outpost Forty-Four, one of many White Lotus bases built into the Outer Wall of Ba Sing Se. You recall that after the Harmonic Convergence, the White Lotus assumed total control of the Outer Wall, the Grand Lotus stating that it was imperative that a single entity take charge of the defense of the city. While groups such as the Dai Li still exist, their authority is superseded by that of the White Lotus which is recognized these days as the sole protector of mankind against the dark spirits. You?ve never been to a White Lotus Outpost, however, as the White Lotus, though it isn?t a secret society, it _is_ a society of secrets, keeping even its highest-ranking members on a need-to-know basis?

---​
Your commander speaks. ?For those of you graduating today, there are two doors that open before you. You can be stationed at the Outer and Inner Walls and defend Ba Sing Se as part of the White Lotus Defense Force, or you can put your lives on the line, fighting the dark spirits beyond the Outer Wall as members of the White Lotus Assault Force. Of course, our highest-ranking graduates are given the honor of choosing first, and only ten per graduating class is permitted to join the White Lotus Defense Force.?

Commander Cupun speaks from his position behind a wood podium that bears the emblem of the Order of the White Lotus. Beside him stand Commander Chaman and Commander Yeshe and behind them a row of White Lotus sentries. They all stand upon a wooden platform overlooking you and your fellow graduates who stand in five rows of ten just beneath them.

You finally made it. You couldn't help but smile to yourself.

Why exactly you wanted to become a White Lotus in the first place is something that you have thus far kept to yourself. Maybe you lost your parent to a dark spirit or maybe you have a grand ambition to see the world and eventually settle beyond the Outer Wall. Who knows? You might just be a sadist or even an adrenaline junkie. Nobody has an answer to that question except, of course, you, though, if fate has its way, the world will soon know of your ambitions?

?Psst.? You hear a familiar voice whispering to you from behind.

?Yakedo.? It continues.

You hesitate at first, but after another few seconds of this, you cave and turn around, answering whoever was trying to get your attention. A young airbender named Sonam, you know her from your first day as a recruit. You recall that you graduated tenth in your class, and since you are standing on the far end of the first row and because she is right behind you, you conclude that she must have gradutated twentieth. Respective, well somewhat, the top _half_ of the graduating class.

?What are you going to choose, Yakedo?? She whispers.

Given that you are the tenth highest ranking member of your graduating class, you guaranteed to be able to choose where you would like to go, regardless of what anyone before you decides. If you choose to become part of the Assault Force, you?ll undoubtedly be heading beyond the Outer Wall and into the unknown, but if you choose the Defense Force, you?ll be spending the rest of your days within the city, patrolling the walls and maintaining order alongside your fellow graduates. The latter is what most recruits aim for since you are guaranteed a good life with good pay, having enough money to raise your own family and buy a respectable house in the Middle Ring. Plus, they say that the White Lotus also operates within the Upper Ring. A chance to find out if some of those crazy conspiracy theories you've heard about are true?

*Which will you choose?*

>To adventure beyond the Outer Wall.
>To defend the people of Ba Sing Se.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2014)

*VOTE:[>To adventure beyond the Outer Wall.]*


----------



## Bringer (Jul 26, 2014)

Me and UR are day and night.

Vote: Defend the people of Ba Sing Se


----------



## kluang (Jul 26, 2014)

>To adventure beyond the Outer Wall.


----------



## Advocate (Jul 27, 2014)

The true king has spoken.

*VOTING:* To adventure beyond the Outer Wall.


----------



## Island (Jul 27, 2014)

Voting is closed. I'll post another update in the morning.

I also updated the first page with a summary of everything that has happened so far and a table of contents linking to every update in case you miss one (or more) and want to catch up.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2014)

Drats--I need to get here sooner!


----------



## kumogakure1 (Jul 27, 2014)

VOTING CAMP KYOSHI!!


.....crap im behind......

RANDOM POSTING TIME!!


----------



## Island (Jul 27, 2014)

Hm, I'm a bit late on the update. I'll have to push it off until tomorrow.

In the meantime, thoughts?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't currently feel like verbalizing my thoughts, but the five stars came from me. I hope that suffices for now.


----------



## Island (Jul 28, 2014)

*THE WALLS*

*CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE*

*BOOK 1:* The Three Pure Ones

*CHAPTER 5:* What Lies Beyond










​
You decide to join the Assault Force. Many were surprised at your decision, your fellow Apprentices believing you either wasted your chance or just wanted to die. The higher-ups called it a shame, even being tenth, being “the worst of the best” as they called it, still made you one of the best. They  thought it was a pity that you were throwing your life away so recklessly.

All that talk of high mortality rates start to bubble back up in your mind as you traveled to meet the Assault Force Commander, Masaru Chusei.

---​
You and several dozen other recruits make your way to a large, domed auditorium. As the door shuts, whatever light was spilling inside is eliminated, and you can't see much more than the hand in front of your face. Whispers and murmurs spread through the crowd as people wondered just what was going on, until a ball of blue flame whizzes past the left side of the group, silencing the Apprentices. No one expected such a thing so no one caught a glimpse of who had done that. Another fireball passes overhead, this one from the complete opposite side of the auditorium, striking a line of gasoline. Instantly, the room lights up, bathed in blue lantern light. There is only one man standing above the crowd, a tall, refined man with two scars beneath each eye. He stands like a statue, surveying his prospects. This must be Masuru Chusei. 

How did he move so fast?

“Hello!” The man  greets, rather informally for a Commander, “I am Masuru Chusei, commander of the Assault Force. As you know, this is one of the most dangerous paths a recruit can take. There is a one hundred percent chance that if all of you join, at least six of you will not return from your first mission. The dark spirits are vile, impure monsters that will stop at nothing to breach these walls and kill every last one of us. Now I am not a fool. I know some of you may be afraid, and you would be right. An Assault Corps troop must be brave in the face of certain death. Those of you unwilling to die for your people can leave now. You won’t be punished for doing so.” he proclaims as the entrance swung back open. 

Several Apprentices rush for the door, others did so rather painfully, making way slowly, agonizing over each and every shameful step. However, you and about eleven or so more recruits remai where you stand. You’d come too far to back down now.

When the last of the deserters exit, the door slams shut, and Commander Masuru looks upon you and the other dedicated individuals.

“Good. You are all true heroes. I’m proud to call each and every one of you my brothers in arms against the darkness. Now, onto your first mission!” Commander Masuru roars as two more fires ignited, one to the left, and the other to the right. Beside each were two of the finest members of the Assault Corps. To the left is Nilak, a powerful waterbender, famous for cleansing dozens, if not hundreds, of dark spirits of their impurity. To the right is Bhrut, an earthbender famous for his unparalled brutality in battle. You weren’t even sure if Bhrut was his real name, or if that was just something the Apprentices made up.

“To your left is Nilak. She is a master at purifying dark spirits, one of, if not, the best. She will be venturing out to a nearby colony of dark spirits to attempt to purify multiple spirits at once! If this succeeds, we may be able to win this war with less bloodshed than we’ve come to expect.” Commander Masuru explains.

“To your right, is Bhru—I mean, Bhrat. He and his team have reported an unusually large dark spirit roaming in the forests. Supposedly this creature is over sixty meters tall, the largest spirit on record, and far too large to purify! Your job will be to assist the commander in subduing the beast before it can get near the wall!” The Commander barks.

Two paths lay before you. One of purity, and one of destruction.

*Which will you choose?*

>Go with Nilak.
>Go with Bhrut.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2014)

>Go with Bhrut

real men love a challenge


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2014)

*VOTE:[>Go with Bhrut]*
Purifying by burning something to death is a thing


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2014)

*[Vote Go with Nilak]*

Let's end this with as little bloodshed as possible.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2014)

*VOTING:* Go with Bhrut.

Go hard or go home.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2014)

You bloodthirsty fools will lead us and Ba Sing Se down a path of desolation.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm actually a sleeper agent.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 28, 2014)

*Go with Nilak*


----------



## Redblood (Jul 28, 2014)

*VOTE:* [>Go with Bhrut]

Hard to purify things when you're the exact opposite element you need to be for that.


----------



## Island (Jul 28, 2014)

Purify it with fire.


----------



## Redblood (Jul 28, 2014)

Go all Salem Witch Trials on those Dark Spirits.


----------



## Advocate (Jul 28, 2014)

So is it Bhrut or Bhrat?

Anyway,

*VOTING:* Go with Bhrut.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 28, 2014)

I see what we're playing.

We're playing: Pick Everything That Bringer Doesn't Pick CYOA

Korra and Mako's fire did jack against dark spirits. You think our character will fare any better


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2014)

I believe Alexander Fortis' fire will one shot Vaatu.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2014)

Place your bets: how many more pages until our current protag dies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Place your bets: how many more pages until our current protag dies.



3 pages, but at least he'd die a man.


BringerOfChaos said:


> We're playing: Pick Everything That Bringer Doesn't Pick CYOA



yes.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2014)

He's a descendant of the Fire Nation's throne--of course he deserves to die a man.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Place your bets: how many more pages until our current protag dies.



if he dies, we'll make sure he dies the most glorious, violent death 

we'll also make sure he takes many, many people with him :33


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2014)

We missed Sozin's Comet. That would have been a BA way to go out.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 28, 2014)

*VOTE:* Go Bhrut

Destruction is the only answer


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wuZqxHcOgIs[/YOUTUBE]
Relevant


----------



## Island (Jul 30, 2014)

Bhrut it is.

I'm out of town until Friday, but I'll try to get a post up in the next day or so.


----------



## Fedster (Jul 30, 2014)

Island said:


> Bhrut it is.



D:

Vine aca para pasar un buen momento y honestamente ahora me siento muy atacado.


----------



## Advocate (Jul 31, 2014)

What he said.

Go post, Island.


----------

